
Larry Ellison gets 3rd crack at America's Cup - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2010/02/08/MNRO1BTQ2E.DTL
======
sjunkin
its creepy that hes 66 and looks like hes 45

~~~
seiji
"Rich 50 is middle class 38."

